# "Flashlight" ammo



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Seems like we discussed these maybe a year ago, or so, but I was on the range Saturday morning when a shooter a couple of bays down let out a string of brightly illuminated bullets. These so bright they lit up the range momentarily.

These were the Vector cartridges from Hornady. They were a training round similar to military tracer ammunition. Unlike tracers, these bullets are visible from the muzzle, and are bright, slightly yellow in color.

I don't know if they present the fire hazard that tracer ammunition does, as I think Hornady tried to minimize that factor. While I had read much about these, this was the first actual use of them that I have seen.

Bob Wright


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

I've still got a half a box left in 9mm.

They look cool to observers, but with muzzle rise, I was never able to see them from behind the gun. They were downrange long before my sights settled back down on the target. If I shot from the hip I could see the bullets, but that's not the best way to practice, is it?

They were a solution in search of a problem. Hornady made them just because their engineers figured out they could, but they never figured out exactly what they were for, other than impressing onlookers at the range.

They were not a fire hazard.


----------

